# Rabbet Bit



## willym24 (Aug 11, 2005)

Let me say first that I'm new to routing...........totally new! After that opening, here's my question. Does a bit always go past the plastic sub base? I want to take a shot at using a rabbet bit, but the diameter won't fit through the base. I thought that the bit was supposed to be even with the plate, then you would adjust the depth setting. By the way, can you suggest a good starter book like routing for dummies or something like that?


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

What kind of base do you have? Most router bits should travel easily through the sub plate mounted on the router. What kind of router do you have? With a bit more information we can better help you.


----------

